# Hello From NewZealand



## NewZealand(Mice) (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi 
Im new to mice and currently have one male mouse. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello there and welcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello


----------

